# Stunted Grape Growth - need help



## Brian2412 (Jul 10, 2014)

I need help. I planted my vineyard in 2013 here in Kennewick, WA. I have drip irrigation. I have a dramatic variance in vine rigor throughout the vineyard even among the same varieties. I'm very concerned as several vines won't even come close to reaching the bottom wire in year 2. Looking at this photo, 
the varieties in the 2 closest rows are Grenache, next row is Syrah, next row is Syrah and Mourvèdre, 5th row is a mix, and the furthest row is Riesling. The grapes at the bottom of the hill appear more vigorous. Here is another view this time looking down the hill (same vantage point. 
here is a view from the top of the hill with Grenache to the far right. 


Following are two close ups of some stunted vines. Again, this is their second year. 

. The smaller ones leaves appear lighter green. I've fertilized and keep a regular water schedule as we only receive 7" a year.

Any ideas as to what is wrong?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 11, 2014)

What is the pH of the soil? It looks pretty sandy. That could cause the pH to be very low as well as the soil being droughty.


----------



## fivebk (Jul 11, 2014)

How much water are you giving them. Sometimes too much water can cause the roots to become waterlogged which can stunt growth and cause yellowing of the leaves

BOB


----------



## Brian2412 (Jul 11, 2014)

pH is 8.5 in very sandy soil. All rows are on 2 gph drip with emitters located 12" on each side of the vine. I water for 40 minutes every other day. The soil is definitely not water logged...dry to touch several inches down.


----------



## JDC (Jul 11, 2014)

*Too Basic*

8.5 is too basic, I think the grapes do better in a range of 6.5-7.2. I would try a little soil acidifier on a couple to see if that helps


----------



## Brian2412 (Jul 11, 2014)

If that's the case why would the same variety 50 feet away with same acidity be growing like crazy?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 11, 2014)

I must say I have neverseen a sandy soil with that high of pH. Did you test the pH in the root zone or the surface?


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jul 12, 2014)

I would adjust the PH to about 6.5, ad a little sulfur around each vine, no more than 1/4 cup/ vine. Then recheck the PH a few weeks later. How often do you fertilize and what do you fertilize with?
Hans
www.MuscadinesAndMore.com


----------

